# Clomid questions?



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I am going for a day 12 follicle scan on Thursday morning, this is my first cycle of clomid so I'm a bit unsure of everything.

Question is, how many follicles do they roughly hope you have and at what size? 

I think the clomids doing the job, well I hope so as all last week I was a crazy hormonal woman, very bad and quick tempered and now I have come out in about half a dozen spots over my face and getting the occassional hot flush.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

When i was having treatment ( OI) and i went to day 10 scan the follies were around 9mm if i remember rightly, then they grew to about 18 - 21mm. I presume it wouldn't be much diffrent for Clomid paitients. I always had one follie, they were pleased with this, too many and you have a higher risk of multiple pregancy.

If anybody thinks what i have said is wrong then please tell me, 

Hope this helps a little 

Claire xxxx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Claire for the info, im sure your right.  

Fingers crossed theres a big juicy follicle ready to burst, lol.


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI

Please can you let me know how you went on, im going to be having tracking scans and it would be helpful to know how big follies are supposed to be. Thanks and good luck xxxxx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

will let you know on thursday and thanks again!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I had follicle tracking for the first 3 cycles on clomid. I was taking it to "boost" as I ovulate naturally so appreciate my situation is slightly different.

They usually like to see at least 1 dominant follicle...if there are too many follicles there could be a chance of OHSS (ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome) or if more than 3 dominant follicles they would usually advice you not to try to conceive that month cos of risk of multiple pg (which is obviously not only a health risk to the babies but also you).

At all my scans I had several follies but had at least 2 dominant.

1st scan was done on cd12 which showed 2 follies at 15mm (& 1 at 12mm)
My womb lining was 8mm

2nd scan was done on cd10 which showed 2 follies at 13mm (& 1 at 10mm)
Womb lining was 10mm

3rd scan was done on cd8 and showed 2 follies at 10mm & some smaller ones (he didn't tell me sizes)
Womb lining was 10mm
This scan was a little earlier than usual cos consultant was going on holiday !!!

Follicles can grow about 1-2mm per day (as can womb lining) & they like to see follicle at about 18mm before it ruptures. The womb lining should be a minimum of about 8mm for good implantation,

I always ovulate around cd14/15 so from the size of the follicles they can make a guesstimate of when you're gonna ovulate.

I also had progesterone blood tests on my 1st & 4th cycle of clomid which came back as 103 & 105...consultant said this means that I released at least 2, if not 3 eggs.


Obviously we're all different so just cos of what me or others get does not mean will be same for everyone...if you don't usually ovulate naturally then having at least one dominant follicle is good !! 

And the "dildo cam" scan is always interesting...well I think so anyway !!

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I had my follie scan done yesterday day 12, and I had 1 10mm follie and several 6-8mm follies.  I have to go back for another scan on tuesday morning to see if they have grown any (which the sonographer thinks some will do) so fingers crossed.  She said its quite common for women with PCOS to be later in ovulating and so it takes a bit longer for the follies to grow and mature.  So here's hoping I have good news on Tuesday.


----------



## Natalie-ttc (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

Can I jump in here


Stina, I am currently on cd12 today...On CD 10, I went in for a scan & had several 6-8mm follies on my left & right ovary aswell as 10mm follie on the right....

I am also going back on Tues (CD 16) to see if/ what has progressed...I am praying & will keep my fingers crossed for both of us!!!!!!!

BTW: I did 100mg, cd 2-6....My first cycle.

What about you?

Natalie


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Good Luck Natalie!

This was my first ever clomid month.  I did 50mg days 3-7.

I wish you all the luck in the world, that your follies have grown by Tuesday.  Please let me know how you get on.

Looks like we have the same probs, other than that I'm lagging behind you as the follies are the same size, but i'm now on day 13.  

I hope it works out for both of us.


----------



## Natalie-ttc#1 (Feb 3, 2006)

Stina - I will definetely keep you posted....You keep me posted too!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Babydust - I hope this is it!

Can't wait till tuesday for both of us!!!!!!!

Talk to you then,

Natalie!


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I definately will do, and thanks again!


----------



## JR68 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

Can i jump in also - sorry - just wanted to ask are any of you doing IUI with the clomid or are you all trying naturally?  I've looked on the IUI posts but can't see anything on there about who's using what - but then again I may just be being blind  .

Thanks JR68


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I'm trying naturally.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Had another follicle tracking scan done today.

My biggest follie at the moment and I'm on day 17 is 14.5mm. I have to go back again on Friday morning for 8am again to be scanned again, and the radiographer is sure I will ovulate that egg-follie on friday as it should have grown to 18mm by then. My uterus lining was great.

I had to laugh at one point, I think the radiographer was kinda strange, she was daydreaming looking at the scan screen and the nurse that was there kept trying to talk to the radiographer who was busy daydreaming. Finally the radiographer turned round and said "Sorry I was busy looking at how beautiful that follicle looks, its stunning. I've not seen one looking as good in a long time" well I nearly wet myself. 

The nurse is convinced that if I can get DP's wee men to do the job, then I will deffo fall preg this month with the way the follicle is looking. So fingers crossed.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Good news on the follie,

I had one FT scan done on CD12 which showed at least one follie that was a 'good size' and another one she wasnt sure if it was a cyst or follie at 26cm!! The first one had a jagged edge which meant it was just about to rupture, apparantley!  
Sadly, I did come on , but hoping it will work this time.....

They are being very thorough with you giving you all these scans, i'm impressed!

Good Luck   Jo x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Good luck stina   

I am having IUI with clomid in march so have found this thread very interesting

Thanks

Donna xx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Best of luck in March Donna.  All fingers crossed for you!


----------

